
Teaching a Catapult to Shoot Down a Missile: First Impressions of Unity's AI SDK - interwound
http://adamashwal.com/catapult
======
wand3r
a trebuchet can launch a 90kg stone up to 300m making it far more superior to
the catapult and the ultimate medieval siege weapon.

~~~
2OEH8eoCRo
Reeeeeeeer

------
jlebrech
can you use player vs cpu gameplay to teach an AI and upload this to a central
server?

------
ge96
Slowest missile ever

------
meri_dian
I look forward to reading more about this sdk. For all the hours logged on
real roads, Google's autonomous driving agents have logged many times more on
simulated roads. These simulations and others have been developed along the
road to building other AI products, which tells me they are probably not as
developed as they could be if a company were to fully commit themselves to
developing sim environments as an end product in themselves.

~~~
WillReplyfFood
It must be a interesting world where one replies to articles unread, comments
unseen, assuming that everything is about what one has interests in allready.

Bubbled, long before they made Search- and Filterbubbles

